# weather in Austria mountains, early May?



## Laurie (Feb 22, 2008)

Seeking a range average temps, for Bad Gastein area in particular - what might driving conditions be in early May? We don't especially like to drive up windy mountain roads in snow. I couldn't find this info by quickly googling. 

TIA for links +/or info.


----------



## Janie (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, wow, are you going?  It is fantastic!  I have been there in January and in March.  Neither time was there any difficulty driving due to snow on the roads.  The mountains are too sheer to have roads.  You have to go through a tunnel to get into the valley, and you can't drive out the other side--the only access is rail.  You actually put your car on a train and go that way.

The Gasteinertal (Gastein Valley) is a rather broad, flat expanse with mountains on all four sides.  There are several small towns in the valley.  Bad Gastein was (I felt) the most interesting.  It is at the far end of the valley and kind of "crawls up" the mountain, so it's very hilly.  It looks completely unlike the other Alpine mountain towns I have been to.  The buildings are very large and ornate, and look more like they belong in Vienna than the Alps.  It was a spa town built for the rich and famous, including the Emperor, and it looks the part.

I really doubt there would be snow in May.  It's not at a really high altitude.  

Laurie, let me know if you have questions about the area.  We stayed at the Mondi Bellevue, which is lovely.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 22, 2008)

Janie, the answer is - maybe!  I sent you an email with my questions, and maybe I'll send them by TUG PM too in case your email address changed or something. 

I'm hoping to make a decision b4 a hold expires on Sat - however some of it could depend on RyanAir flight availability, and wouldn't you know their entire reservation system's unavail til the 25th...


----------



## Laurie (Feb 23, 2008)

*hiking/walking off-season?*

Another general question for anyone who has been there mid-season or not on a ski vacation: 

We *love* to take lifts up mountains to walk/hike around for a few hours and have panoramic views on relatively flat trails - bad knee and all - we haven't skiied since youth and don't intend to restart now. Unfortunately for the dates I need, there's only *one* lift open for only the day after our arrival, and that's Sportgastein which is still open for skiing. We could buy pedestrian tickets to get up there, and probably have a very fine day.

Otherwise, are there any somewhat elevated trails in the area with great panoramic vistas that are relatively flat, with trailheads accessible by car, bus, train or funicular which run all year?


----------

